# Cree 40 inch LED lighting fixture



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks for bring this to everyone's attention. May I ask how high your ceiling is where they are mounted? Are you having any issue with glare?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

What color temperatures do they come in?


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

@David… my basement has 8 foot ceilings and they installed easily to the existing std electrical box. No problems with glare yet

@Brad… as far as I know, the only available color temp is 3500


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wheee, at $200/fixture they are definitely more expensive but I'd love to switch over. I have LED under cabinet lighting in my kitchen and love it.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

@Rick…. actually I paid $114/fixture from Shine Retrofits


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad to see you are using the latest, most efficient technology available!
I have switching out all my old lamps and fixture a cost allow.

The first LED I used professionally only put out a pin point amount of red light. That was in 1972 and no one at that time would have thought that they could replace lighting in the home or headlights in automobiles.
LEDs have certainly come a long way!

I found this one on Google shopping, is this the one you have?


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

When I was a teenager in the late 70's I made a clock radio with big LED numbers from a Radio Shack kit. I asked an electronics technician how long the LED's would last and he told me longer than I would. It's still going strong 35 years later and except for power outages is always on. I, too, am slowly replacing the bulbs in and around my house as cost permits. They're costly up front but hopefully I'll never have to replace them.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

@old novice…. yes, that is the same one


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Another benefit of LED lighting - it does not attract bugs!. The UV wavelength in incandescent and fluorescent lighting is what attracts them. It's a little late in the year now, but to test this put one in an outside light fixture on your front or back porch. If you like to leave doors to your shop open in the evenings but the bugs are a problem, LED's will greatly reduce the bug count.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been playing with LED strip lights as of late. 27 feet of light lights up a 6×10 laundry room very well. My installation was 3 strips of 9 feet each all run to a single transformer 110VAC to 12DC. The only catch I encountered was that my old motion sensor switch would not work, it made the lights flicker fast. This required a LED motion sensor switch.

Total cost for this conversion: 42.98
2 LED 16 feet strip lights 18.00
1 LED transformer 8.99
1 LED motion switch 15.99

Currently I am working on a LED set-up for my utility shed, measures just under 8×10. So far using a single 16.5 feet strip have what I call a nightlight. Enough to see and navigate the small shed but not enough to see any details such as a measuring tape in a shadow. I am guessing it will need a total of 3 LED strips (50 feet) to get the light up to par with my previous 4 incandescent light bulb set up. Below is a picture of the laundry room set-up.


----------

